# Cnet's guide to the Fire



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

This was originally posted December 19th, but it has some good info:

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57341517-285/your-complete-guide-to-the-kindle-fire/?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0

I may wind up getting one...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good info, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good info, thanks!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Indeed, a good little primer on the Fire.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------

